# Is this a Ocicat Kitten?



## tange1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm new so please forgive me if I'm not following the rules. I'm thinking about buying a Ocicat. This will also be my first cat. I've read all sorts of wonderful things about this breed. Someone local to me (in easter Pennsylvania, USA) is offering this kitten for 500 or 600 dollars. Does this price seem in line? Someone else in eastern PA was trying to sell a ebony silver (like this one) for 1500 dollars! I know there are only a few photos but can someone confirm that it is a ocicat kitten and that it looks healthy? I know only a vet will tell me if the cat is truely healthy but maybe a cat expert will see something I don't see.

I'd appreciate any help!


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I don't know anything about this breed but in the last picture his eyes look kind of goopy, so unless that is a coloration trait of the breed I'd say there is s possibility he is sick. Is the breeder any good or is she just over producing kittens for money? always shoot for the good breeders, which means breeders who show their cats, don't over breed and tests for health problems in the breed.


----------



## tange1 (Sep 26, 2008)

I noticed the goop in the eye also. I don't know how old the kitten is or how old the picture is.

Here's the breeder info:
Name: *** ****
Cattery: *********** (TICA)
Location: Allentown area
Shipping? We ship, but prefer to place locally.
Notes: Grand Champion lines. Regional and National Winner lines. Written health guarantee. Cats guaranteed FeLV-negative. Genetic health guarantee. Ringworm free. Cinnamon, cinnamon silver, tawny, and silver.

How can you check up on a breeder? I spent time googling the various names (his name, the cattery name, etc) and I did find his name is on TICA listings but that's about all I found.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Here are a couple good articles on how to identify a good breeder. The second one is Maine **** centric, but most of the advice applies to all breeds.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16115

http://www.mcbfa.org/articles3.html

There is no way to tell from a photo whether this kitten is a purebred Ocicat. The breeder should be providing registration papers and the pedigree. Make sure to understand if there are any genetic related health issues in the breed and find out what the breeder does to ensure these issues aren't propagated in their lines. Look at other breeders website to see what seems to be the standards Ocicat breeders set. 

I will say that your comments about prices are a red flag to me. Research pricing, if $1500 or so seems to be the going rate and this breeder is selling for $600, there is something amiss. There's a reason their cats are so much cheaper.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I know a good breeder when I see one (although it's much easier to tell with dogs!)but I'm not the best at actually digging up stuff on them. The only thing to be careful of is when some breeders say "Champion and Grand Champion lines" it means way back a great grandparent or even further back was one of those things, you want to make sure the breeder actively shows his cats and that your cats parents have proved themselves to be good representatives of the breed. I googled the cattery name and they had their cat's (or at least cats that came from them) listed in several show results so that is a good sign. I like that they speak about several health guarantees, that's also a good sign.

Your best bet is to research the breed (so you know their health conditions if they have any common ones and so you can sound and be knowledgeable about the breed) then give the breeder a call and be prepared with questions to ask. Then you'll have an idea of the breeder's quality since I can't find a website.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Have you talked to the breeder directly? Do they have any references that you can contact? How many litters do they have a year? Will they allow you to come visit their cattery and meet the parents (or at least the mother)?

That kitten does look a little scruffy, but I don't know anything about the breed, so it just may be what a little one looks like.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Everyone is giving you very good advice.

I agree, the kitten's eyes are not bright and clear -that jumped out at me right away, and is one of the things to look for when assessing any kitten, purebred or not...As far as researching the breeder and the success of their lines, you could also try this: Pawpeds is an online pedigree database originally started by someone in Sweden and now maintained by many breed specialists (cats, some dogs, some horses). You can start by putting one or two of their champion cats into the query in the Ocicat section, and then look for other breeders with whom they have relationships. 

http://www.pawpeds.com/index.html

Lots of luck! Fran


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The kitten's eyes do look a little suspect. Definitely something to check into.
Everyone here has given you great advice.
The little I know about Occicats is that they are wonderful pets, intelligent, very energetic, and have some "dog-like" behavior traits.
It seems to me they would need an owner who is willing to be very involved, and interactively play with them a lot.rcat

Here is an informative Wikipedia link --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocicat


----------

